
Show HN: PerfBeacon: Automate Google Lighthouse to monitor your web performance - rozenmd
https://perfbeacon.com/
======
rozenmd
Hi HN, I'm Max - I built PerfBeacon to automate running web performance checks
after making webpack changes in a previous job as a frontend developer.

With the API set up to run at the end of CI/CD, it makes it fast to iterate on
performance tweaks. It also runs on a scheduled basis, so you can catch issues
between deploys.

It's build with React and GraphQL, with Google Lighthouse running in isolated
containers.

Happy to answer any questions!

